# Tyrion Lannister.



## Aquas (Apr 4, 2013)

Good evening guys,I've been watching Game of Thrones and wandering in what type Tyrion would fit in,my guess would be ENTP or ENTJ,what do you think?


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

xNTx is for sure. He's most commonly typed as ENTP, but I've seen good arguments for ENTJ and INTJ. The latter is compelling, because he resembles a lot of INTJs who are a little more outgoing, but are still laid back and have a quick wit like he does. Still, ENTP is more likely.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

entj-he gets shit done. and, can play the game without being nice about it.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquas said:


> what type Tyrion would fit in


maybe a little stretching but I doubt it'd take too much effort.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

definitely not comic sans. more of a constantia?


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

ENTP

The way he strategizes makes me think Ne-Ti, but he seems to have decently developed Fe (as in _not _​inferior), which he often integrates with the Ne-Ti to manipulate people to his ends but which is balanced by surprisingly and subtly compassionate displays for people like Sansa, Jon Snow, and so on. He hides his feelings well, but his disgust with the way members of his family abuse others is still visible, and his craving for recognition and approval from his loved ones (particularly his father), is pretty intense. And though the scorn of others for whom he cares little still seems to prick him a bit, he's able to override any sensitivity he has there with facility. So, since his top three functions strike me as being Ne, Ti, and Fe, my guess is ENTP.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

ENTJ, especially in the book. He is his father's son, after all.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 1, 2013)

I know that I'm probably kinda late to this thread, but the typing of GOT characters has interested me lately...and I have to wonder, why is it that everyone throws Tyrion in with the thinkers? Is it because he's smart and likes books? My mother has loved books since she was a toddler, owns quite a lot of them, reads 'em all (rather than poses with them), has an IQ well beyond 160, is a member of Mensa, could run circles--intellectually--around just about anyone I've ever met and is, beyond question, an INFP. Yes, she's smart; yes, she loves books...but she, more often than not, makes decisions with her heart. Rather like Tyrion. I have no problem seeing Tywin as a thinking type. Hell, even Cersei does what she can to make "rational" (and often bloodless) decisions...but Tyrion? Absolutely not. Tyrion is all empathy all the time--sometimes to his complete discredit (coughcoughShaecoughcough). 

Anyone agree with me?


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP. I'd say his father is ENTJ, or XNTJ. His father's Te is most obvious when he judges everyone by their title and social status, whereas Tyrion has no problem recruiting and associating himself with thieves, prostitutes or mercenaries if he sees the potential and usefulness in them. Tyrion's Fe also shines through when he objects to some of Tywin's more cold-blooded solutions to problems (e.g. The Red Wedding).


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

his father seems ESTJ or ISTJ to me.


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

Tywin seems more ESTJ/ENTJ

Tyrion seems more and more of an Fi user to me. His decisions never go without his personal values getting in the way or having some influence. He is strategic, quick witted and kind. I'd say ENFP with a well developed Te.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

I sense more Ni Se in Tywin. ENTJ would've been my first guess, but I've seen compelling arguments for INTJ as well. 

Either way, Tyrion comes off to me as ENXP. The way he plays off the three councillors simultaneously in season 2 screams dominant Ne. Whether he possess Ti Fe or Fi Te is difficult for me to tell, but I've always sensed Fe in the way he interacts with Bronn.


----------

